# Maui NOT Wowie.....



## B. Kidd (Jun 5, 2013)

.......at least for me. Couldn't take the car rental on the road to Hana....as it voids the insurance coverage on the rental. Snorkeling just so-so, as it was much, much better when I went to the Virgin Islands. Beaches okay but the tradewinds were down for at least 4 days, so no bodysurfin' to speak of and humidity high into the P.M. (I've read that's been a progressive problem over the recent decades). Beaches are much nicer in Cancun w/ sand so white it exudes a pink hue, but was there before Mexico was a 'narco-state' and won't go back until it is not, which could be forever. Stayed in Kihei which was okay and went to Lahaina one day, that turned out to be a Major, with a capital 'M' tourist trap. Young, homeless, are fairly plentiful. Native Hawaiians not over-friendly nor overly rude. Sorta like American Indians that could care less about tourists and anglos. No direct flights to Maui from Las Vegas, so had short layovers in Honolulu Airport which is old and dirty; surprising, since Hawaii attracts tons of international tourists for decades. Hawaiian Airlines was great as it is the last domestic carrier to serve a hot meal and a complimentary glass of wine included in the price of a ticket.
I'm fairly well-traveled and would not return. The luai at the Waikilea Marriott on the beach was a high point, even tho', the maitre'd was so rude when he showed us the table, that I had to report him to the manager.
You'll get a better bang for your buck in Barbados, Virgin Isles, Antigua, and/or St. Maarten (Phillipsburg-the Dutch side).


----------



## Trajan (Jun 5, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> .......at least for me. Couldn't take the car rental on the road to Hana....as it voids the insurance coverage on the rental. Snorkeling just so-so, as it was much, much better when I went to the Virgin Islands. Beaches okay but the tradewinds were down for at least 4 days, so no bodysurfin' to speak of and humidity high into the P.M. (I've read that's been a progressive problem over the recent decades). Beaches are much nicer in Cancun w/ sand so white it exudes a pink hue, but was there before Mexico was a 'narco-state' and won't go back until it is not, which could be forever. Stayed in Kihei which was okay and went to Lahaina one day, that turned out to be a Major, with a capital 'M' tourist trap. Young, homeless, are fairly plentiful. Native Hawaiians not over-friendly nor overly rude. Sorta like American Indians that could care less about tourists and anglos. No direct flights to Maui from Las Vegas, so had short layovers in Honolulu Airport which is old and dirty; surprising, since Hawaii attracts tons of international tourists for decades. Hawaiian Airlines was great as it is the last domestic carrier to serve a hot meal and a complimentary glass of wine included in the price of a ticket.
> I'm fairly well-traveled and would not return. The luai at the Waikilea Marriott on the beach was a high point, even tho', the maitre'd was so rude when he showed us the table, that I had to report him to the manager.
> You'll get a better bang for your buck in Barbados, Virgin Isles, Antigua, and/or St. Maarten (Phillipsburg-the Dutch side).



I didn't like Maui either, Kauai, thats da bomb, Oahu? san fran with better beache, no thx.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 5, 2013)

I ignored the rules and took my rental on the Hana Highway.

Very much worth it...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sorry you didn't like it. 
I love Maui, myself.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 5, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'm sorry you didn't like it.
> I love Maui, myself.




I truly appreciated your tips........


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd like to go to Tahiti. Anyone ever been there?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> I'd like to go to Tahiti. Anyone ever been there?




You mean where the women wear no tops?

Sorry, never been there.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> I'd like to go to Tahiti. Anyone ever been there?



Bora Bora....the fucking BOMB...


----------



## cereal_killer (Jun 5, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to go to Tahiti. Anyone ever been there?
> ...



Dude August 17-26 I will be there   its going to be paradise...literally.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 5, 2013)

Not been to Hawaii either. I shall take the above suggestions under advisement.


----------



## yazi (Jun 24, 2014)

I did not break the rule on the road of Hana Highway because its dangerous for me and other who driver the car that's why its very crucial time when you drive..


----------

